# Вертеброгенная люмбалгия, подострая



## Larisa_24 (22 Фев 2012)

У меня с детства S-образный сколиоз, а несколько дней назад поставили диагноз: Вертеброгенная люмбалгия, подострая. Подскажите, пожалуйста, насколько опасно это заболевание? Чуть больше месяца назад на йоге делали прогибы, после этого стала ощущать болезненность в поясничном отделе, ноющая неприятная боль, не постоянная, но мешающая спокойно жить, а особенно беспокоит, когда она не дает спать ночью (просыпаюсь от тянущей боли, но редко). А несколько дней назад появились прострелы в этом же отделе, боль усилилась с левой стороны. По совету невролога мажу Ортафеном, использую аппликотор Кузнецова ежедневно. Помогает временно. На спорт/занятия боюсь ходить, хотя никогда не истязала себя большими нагрузками, а уж тем более поднятием весов. Каковы причины данного обострения? С чем можно связать, что после первого занятия с прогибами и началом появления болей прошло несколько дней, и постепенно она стала нарастать? Спасибо.


----------



## Березка (22 Фев 2012)

Обследования проходили, есть результаты на руках? Разместите в этой теме.


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (22 Фев 2012)

В переводе на общедоступный язык "Вертеброгенная люмбалгия" означает "боли в области поясницы, вызванные патологическим процессом в позвоночнике".
 Наиболее частой причиной является неадекватная динамическая или статическая нагрузка . У Вас, Лариса, к возникновению заболевания привели чрезмерные прогибы при занятиях йогой, которые необходимо прекратить.
 Вам нужно обратиться за помощью к врачу мануальной терапии. На приём к нему желательно идти  с рентгенограммами поясничного отдела позвоночника.


----------

